# weather reports



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

as for us here in the eastern part of the state finaly getting our first real snowstorm of the season. whats the snow looking like where your at? I havent heard any official numbers, but from looking out my window id say I have about 2-3 new inches since last night and its still blowing for sure(and probably still falling from the sky)


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

all we've got so far in Grand Forks is freezing rain.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Some flurries here in Minot. Pretty windy. Hope it keeps howling in the morning hours.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have been waiting the storm out in Whapeton, ND. The wind has been blowing hard all day and it's still snowing at 11:00 p.m. I hope the roads will be alright tomorrow afternoon...

I had to scrape at least 2 inches of ice off the car today. It took me about two hours to get everything off the windows.

Should be an interesting morning... :-?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

We got rain yesterday and then it turned to snow and about 40-50mph wind so its a great day no school today and tomarrow so its all good.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The reports of freezing rain will definately hurt the upland birds like Pheasants and Sharps. The freezing rain can litterally freeze up their nostrils. And the wet feathers loose their insulation quality, and they quickly succumb to the cold. And those that do survive will find it very difficult to access the food when it is coated with ice. Just plain bad news for the upland birds.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Glad it's you easterners for a change, we all survived our October ice and snow storm. I was without electric for two days and many were longer, but I see the governor thinks it's a disaster when it hits over there. I wonder why we handle it so much better out here and don't need special help from the gov.... it's pretty obvious his votes are in the east. Good luck hope you can get by on your own it just feels better to be able to take care of yourself... :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I keep looking out the hotel window and the roads still look shizy. I don't see many cars out on the roads yet, just big trucks.

I am going to see what the roads are like around 2:00 p.m. and hope the roads are open for travel. I might be staying a third night at the hotel... :-?

I feel like I have been watching ESPN for three days straight...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You are lucky you don't have real responsibility like livestock that requires you to face the storms and not only survive but work in them too. 

Forgot to add it's 20 degrees and sunny here with a slight breeze, great day to get some more outdoor work done.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

$ 2,000 debit cards on the way because of the blizzard. :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It hurts so good.... :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

buckseye said:


> ...but I see the governor thinks it's a disaster when it hits over there. I wonder why we handle it so much better out here and don't need special help from the gov....


I thought the October storm was recently declared a disaster by the feds. As far as amount of snowfall and temps, the Central and Eastern part of the state gets hit a lot worse than West usually. Winter is usually a few weeks later and spring a few weeks earlier in the West. I say you have it easy out there!! :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> I keep looking out the hotel window and the roads still look shizy. I don't see many cars out on the roads yet, just big trucks.
> 
> I am going to see what the roads are like around 2:00 p.m. and hope the roads are open for travel. I might be staying a third night at the hotel... :-?
> 
> I feel like I have been watching ESPN for three days straight...


Scott, man-up and get that car back to Biz, we got guns to sight in and deer to shoot!!! The roads wont melt til spring so, GIDDE YUP!! roads are great once you get past V.C.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeh it's better in the west but not in the north where I live. The only good thing about these ice storms is they take down the weak power poles and electric lines so hopefully when it is 40 below we will have electric power. Just gotta tease you city slickers a little... :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Madison,

I made it back to Biz! I wanted to kiss the dry roads just past Jamestown...

Here are a few pics I took during the venture.

[siteimg]3013[/siteimg]
As you can see lots and lots of ice...

[siteimg]3014[/siteimg]
I thought about stopping and staying another night after seeing this sign.

Good times! 8)


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Thats got to mean some dead birds, thats incredible.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

d-d-d-d- DAM!!

THats some pretty thick ice on that stop sign.. I didnt see any strawberry chunks!!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I havent seen many birds near fargo, but if there is any they are history.

[siteimg]3021[/siteimg]


----------

